# Marvel 88E8036 ethernet card suddenly stop working?

## quanta

Hi,

A few days ago, my ethernet card suddenly stop working. ifplugd cannot detect it when plugging the cable. wicd cannot see the wired network although I keep pressing 'R' to refresh. 

```

# lspci -vvv

Product Name: Marvell Yukon 88E8036 Fast Ethernet Controller

      Read-only fields:

         [PN] Part number: Yukon 88E8036

         [EC] Engineering changes: Rev. 1.6

         [MN] Manufacture ID: 4d 61 72 76 65 6c 6c

         [SN] Serial number: AbCdEfG4F8444

         [CP] Extended capability: 01 10 cc 03

         [RV] Reserved: checksum good, 12 byte(s) reserved

      Read/write fields:

         [RW] Read-write area: 121 byte(s) free

      End

```

ifconfig still shows the eth0:

```

# ifconfig eth0

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:a9:4f:84:44  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:16 

```

(Interrupt:16 seems not appear before)

That means the driver still works.

Looking into dmesg, I see the my eth0 keep being enabled and disabled:

```

# dmesg | grep sky2

[    2.087065] sky2: driver version 1.28

[    2.087090] sky2 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    2.087103] sky2 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.087129] sky2 0000:02:00.0: Yukon-2 FE chip revision 1

[    2.087257] sky2 0000:02:00.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.087765] sky2 0000:02:00.0: eth0: addr 00:13:a9:4f:84:44

[   15.267831] sky2 0000:02:00.0: eth0: enabling interface

[   32.251814] sky2 0000:02:00.0: eth0: disabling interface

[   32.259345] sky2 0000:02:00.0: eth0: enabling interface

[ 1198.045263] sky2 0000:02:00.0: eth0: disabling interface

[ 1198.472704] sky2 0000:02:00.0: eth0: enabling interface

```

I also tried to run dhcpcd but got timed out:

```

dhcpcd[3829]: eth0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[3829]: timed out

dhcpcd[3829]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd[3829]: timed out

```

Where should I start looking in to debug this case?

I didn't do anything specially:

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

config_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 3"

iwconfig_wlan0="power on"

dns_servers_wlan0=("8.8.8.8","8.8.4.4")

modules=( "!plug" )

modules_eth0=( "ifplugd" ) 

```

I also attempts with the newer kernel version (2.6.38 ) but no luck.

PS: I found out some topics related to sky2 in this forum but almost people got problem with the driver. I think it is different from my case: it worked before but now, it doesn't work anymore.

----------

## chithanh

To rule out a hardware problem, can you boot from livecd and see if the problem exists there too?

----------

## quanta

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> To rule out a hardware problem, can you boot from livecd and see if the problem exists there too?

 

I tried to boot from Parted Magic 5.10 and the wicd didn't see my wired network too. I'm pulling my hair to figure out what the root cause is.

----------

## chithanh

If it doesn't work on livecd either, the hardware could be defective. Can you replace the network card, or install it in another computer?

----------

## quanta

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> If it doesn't work on livecd either, the hardware could be defective. 
> 
> 

 

I think so, too.

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Can you replace the network card, or install it in another computer?

 

It is onboard NIC. So, I am using wireless connection.

----------

